# Moxie passed intermediate obedience!



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Tonight Moxie passed his intermediate obedience class. :sHa_banana: :dothewave: 

He was a tropper. :aktion033: 

With distractions, other dogs, etc. he did really well. 2 minute sit, stand and down stays. heeling, swing finishes, more heeling. Commands from a distance. Coming. Stay on heel too. I'm proud of my little fluff. arty: 

Note the cosmuttpolitan. (hey we had to celebrate afterward, maybe mox over did it a little) :wine: 

(picture overload) 
[attachment=38293:diploma.jpg]
[attachment=38294:moxbed1.jpg]
[attachment=38295:moxcosmo1.jpg]
[attachment=38296:moxpooped.jpg]

Thanks for looking! :tender: 
Leslie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:sHa_banana: Way to go Moxie :sHa_banana: :dothewave: 
All that work wore him out, he looks so cute sleeping :wub:


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations! That's wonderful. :aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Job! arty:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

WAY TO GO MOXIE!!!
you deserve a cosmo and a nap!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Moxie!!! :chili: 

That is great! It is wonderful that he can do so much, let me know what your secret is, please!!! :smhelp: 
We just got home from Puppy Kindergarten and we worked on walking on loose leash and just started the stay.
I am now having a margarita :smheat: LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=38301:bravo.gif]

Hooray for Moxie!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

He looks exhausted and you should be proud :chili: ...I think you and Moxie both deserve several Cosmopolitans :wine: !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats, sweet Moxie :chili: I love that littleman. :wub: He is one of my most favorite. :smootch: He's smart as well as handsome, :hugging: what more could you ask for. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Moxie!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

YEA, for Moxie!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Way to go Moxie! :chili:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations! Those pictures are adorable.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:clap: :clap: Congratulations to you and Moxie!!!!!!







Joy


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to go Moxie! :chili: :chili: We're so proud of you! I loved all your pictures... such a handsome guy!


edited: I'm so sorry for calling Moxie a girl... I could have sworn there was a Moxie on here that was a girl. Please accept my apology!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go Moxie!!!!! arty: 

Moxie is too cute!!! :wub2: 

I :heart: the sleeping photos!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! :dothewave:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations Moxie! What great pictures, darling!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers to you Moxie Man!!! :drinkup: :wine: 

Benny, Emma and I are so proud of you!!! Enjoy your cosmo...you look absolutely precious!!! :flowers:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good Job Moxie!!!...........so are we going to the next level in classes?????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:dothewave: Way to go Moxie Man!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jun 17 2008, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592494


> Good Job Moxie!!!...........so are we going to the next level in classes?????[/B]



Thank you everyone for all of your nice comments. 

Yes we will go on to level 2 and then a tricks class and then we want to train for Delta Society. We have 2 months until we are a year old (OMG, my little man is growing up so fast!) Agility is also on the list. The Mox man loves to learn and we love to teach him. He's a good BOY!..LOL Even thouigh some people think he's a gal..LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 17 2008, 12:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592284


> Congratulations Moxie!!! :chili:
> 
> That is great! It is wonderful that he can do so much, let me know what your secret is, please!!! :smhelp:
> We just got home from Puppy Kindergarten and we worked on walking on loose leash and just started the stay.
> I am now having a margarita :smheat: LOL[/B]


You sound like you're doing great! Keep practicing, even a little everyday. Finish always on a positive note. Keep it fun! 
Puppies still don't have the focus the older guys have. They're well, puppies, so you have to keep sessions on the short side. But we've been training Mox since he was 13 weeks. 

The sit & down-stays are really important, not just for obedience, we've practiced these a lot for practical reasons. Both my husband and I love to cook. My husband is the bone roaster and I'm the pastry chef. We've taught Moxie to stay on his bed, in a down, in the kitchen while we're cooking. I didn't want him at foot eating onions by mistake or stuff like chocolate that might have fallen on the floor by accident. Even though we're very careful, we've also taught him " no touch' or " leave it'. This also comes in handy for therapy training. He's learned these things at an early age out of necessity. You treat and give commands and treat again. Consistancy is also key. Just keep doing what you're doing and keep having fun. Don't get frustrated. And continue drinking those Margaritas, I'm sure they help too!


Leslie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

YEA Moxie, what an honor.......Congratulations!!!!! You deserve to take a nap. I think you are just the cutest thing asleep I have ever seen!!!!! You were all tuckered out!!!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Jun 16 2008, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592282


> WAY TO GO MOXIE!!!
> you deserve a cosmo and a nap![/B]


Hear, Hear! Good job, Moxie! arty: :yahoo: :clap: :walklikeanegyptian: :woohoo2: :thmbup: 
Cheers! :wine:


----------

